
Square moves Engineering blog off Medium - mootrichard
https://developer.squareup.com/blog/
======
Piskvorrr
The paywall had been rising for months now. I suspect that was Medium's
business model all along.

~~~
mootrichard
The paywall is real. Also, a lot of quality developer oriented content is
being associated with their domain, and they get to reap all the benefits.

Not a lot of incentive as a publication to continually hand that over to them.

~~~
Piskvorrr
I'm not denying it. Just that, when they started out, their response was
telling: "How do you plan to run this 'awesome publishing platform' for free?"
"Um ah we...ummm...magic? We'll see." I've seen that enough times to recognize
digital sharecropping: first you work for free, then we monetize it for
ourselves. Amazing that people dismissed that with "nah, they wouldn't dare.
Why not? They're new, therefore not evil!" #wishfulThinking

TL;DR: "first dose is free"

